# Elimination Diet & Bloating



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,This is a terrific website and I am so glad I found this forum!For years I have suffered from terrible bloating--looking pregnant despite being under 100 pounds--and some IBS-D. I started an elimination diet almost one month ago, beginning with ONLY meat, rice, and water. I have felt a lot better--more energized, less bloated, NO D--but the bloating is by no means gone. Can it take a while for my body to adjust?Furthermore, I have been adding more challenge foods, and feeling worse--not when I eat the challenge foods, but the next day, when I am back to rice and meat. ??? Could that be my body reacting belatedly to the food from the night before? Have I thrown myself off and have to go Back to Bland for a long time before challenging again? I am getting discouraged.Just in case anyone has similar issues, my biggest triggers seem to be apples (AWFUL D and pain), carrots, other crunchy food (raw vegetables and nuts), soda, coffee, and anything with sorbitol. I have read all about FODMAPs, but I don't think that all those categories apply to me. That said, I tested negative for a gluten allergy, negative on a hydrogen breath test (and Rifaxin didn't help--I tried twice), negative on a fructose breath test, and I didn't respond well to dairy-free, while I was still eating a lot of vegetables, drinking soda, etc. Thanks for any further advice and encouragement!







CapitolHill


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have never tried an elimination diet but I have made many dietary changes over the last year or so. I often feel worse the next day when I have eaten something that doesn't agree with me.I find with any new change, take it slowly... your body does need to adjust. My dietician always tells me when introducing an new food....every other day is best to see how you react.Right now I am going off gluten. I am down to one wheat serving a day. I have had to cut down slowly as my body takes 3-4 days to adjust. I usually get constipated with any new change.


----------

